

Hiring UX Developers in Washington DC - MegNalco

Want to work in a start-up environment with-in the government sector? Tired of you boring developer job and want to try something new?
NALCO Consulting is partnering with a company who is growing their Arlington, VA team of top Software Engineer &#x2F; Developer with a passion for UX by 10-20 of people.  This is a direct hire opportunity with a company that believes a positive outlook and enthusiasm are crucial for success. This opportunity will provide not only a chance to work with the latest technologies relating to user experience, but also phenomenal benefits!
Tired of being undervalued? - Our client pays highly competitive salaries? 
Tired of the rising cost of healthcare?  - Our customer pays 100% for your whole family!
Want some remote capability? - This provides at least one day&#x2F;week remote capability!
401K matching, educational reimbursement, and even annual allocation to buy the equipment you love!  - These are just some of the exceptional benefits offered!
Key Activities
Work closely with users, product management, and other engineers to define requirements, user workflows and UI mockups. Build wireframes and mockups. Convert designs and workflows into an experience the user adopts. Create beautiful user interfaces that are a pleasure to use.
Required Skills
Ability to brainstorm with other team members and give and take constructive feedback.
Bachelor’s degree in technical or mathematical field of study
5+ years of experience Full Stack Development Experience.
Requires an active security clearance and&#x2F;or the ability to attain a clearance.
Demonstrated experience in designing usable interfaces for multiple platforms.
Familiarity with design techniques, such as, storyboarding, user research and wireframes required.
Strong technical knowledge of at least one modern programming language (C&#x2F;C#, Java&#x2F;JavaScript).
Additional Preferred Skills
Mobile design experience HTML5&#x2F;CSS3 JavaScript&#x2F;JQuery .Net&#x2F;Java Android Development
======
MegNalco
Please email Meg.Leishman@nacloconsulting.com for more information

